# [LE] Man’s headless body found near Concordia - Kansas City Star



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/story/641896.html&cid=1217282111&ei=Ovg_SJi5MoqIzASH1_inDw&usg=AFrqEzfWqwoafwDPA-y2LhDZuaxMhNhm5g">Man’s headless body found near Concordia</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Kansas City Star, MO -</font> <nobr>9 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Also working with the sheriff’s department were the Lafayette County Crime Scene Team, the Missouri Highway Patrol and the Missouri Search & Rescue <b>K9</b> <b>...</b></font><br><font size=-1><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-1&fd=R&url=http://www.kansas.com/news/updates/story/418745.html&cid=1217282111&ei=Ovg_SJi5MoqIzASH1_inDw&usg=AFrqEzcQemyHAls5xUSqbX9DHNQ4gZl3Hg">Headless body found burned along I-70 in Missouri</a> <font size=-1 color=#6f6f6f><nobr>Kansas.com</nobr></font></font><br><font class=p size=-1><a class=p href=http://www.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&ie=ISO-8859-1&ncl=1217282111><nobr>all 8 news articles</nobr></a></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh great, that's like an hour from me...


----------

